# Help With 40g Breeder Stocking



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi I would love some suggestions for an awesome 40g tank. I want a breeding pair of firemouth in it . I'd like to know some fish that can be good tankmates for them(if it's possible according to tank size I'd like to keep it cichlids only) Any suggestions? Also what are some good plants that are compatible with gravel that the firemouth s won't dig up? Thanks a million


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd keep the tank as the pair and add dither/target fish only. Perhaps a bristlenosed pleco. A 3' tank is extremely limiting.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I'd keep the tank as the pair and add dither/target fish only. Perhaps a bristlenosed pleco. A 3' tank is extremely limiting.


 So there are no cichlids compatible with this setup? And what about plants?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This is what I'm thinking of for your size tank. It includes plants and dithers(swordtails).


----------



## AguaManic (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd personally swap the meeki out for the better looking aureus. But that's just me. Firemouths are cool fish too and more readily available I suppose.










Depending on how well scaped/ planted the tank is, you can get away with a pair of HRPs or angel fish in the same tank. There are a whole host of livebearers that would do great in the tank as well as your usual tetras and barbs.

I'd look at ordering some fish from this guy, <vendor name removed>. Even his Odessa Barb line is absolute killer and would go great with a thorichthys pair, IMO.










His has been linebred to develop a much deeper/vibrant red than what you will typically find from other places.


----------

